
Eric Schmidt: I Used to Run Google. Silicon Valley Could Lose to China - kregasaurusrex
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/02/27/opinion/eric-schmidt-ai-china.html
======
mark_l_watson
Good article, solid advice to strengthen our economy and safety (I am not
talking about staying the world sole super power, rather accept a multi-polar
world and put our resources to best use).

------
tpmx
"Eric Schmidt: I Used to Run Google. Silicon Valley Could Lose to China.

We can’t win the technology wars without the federal government’s help."

I don't think we have to get past the paywall to get the message.

Edit: Even as a non-US citizen I agree. US and Europe needs to use both their
companies and their governments to avoid this.

Of course, Europe is still hoping to escape Silicon Valley control...

